# Useful tool to teach the concept of liberty



## crhoades (Aug 12, 2007)

http://www.isil.org/resources/introduction.html

Of course I would want to add theological underpinnings to this. I was impressed with the simplicity of the concept. The text can be changed to other languages. Might some creative PB'ers run with this concept?


----------



## mbj0680 (Aug 21, 2007)

Chris 



> Of course I would want to add theological underpinnings to this. I was impressed with the simplicity of the concept. The text can be changed to other languages. Might some creative PB'ers run with this concept?



I would be very hesitant to use this philosphy and try to adapt Biblical concepts to it. 
Our liberty is not our own, our liberty was in view to free us from the bondage of sin. We have no self ownership. We are in Christ, by Christ, for Christ. (Col 1) We were created before the foundations of the world for His workmanship (Eph 2). We were redeemed for His purpose (Titus 2:11-14) and His glory. All things work to the councel of God's will (Eph 1). Sorry, don't mean to sound preachy, but trying to build a bigger picture here. 

Do we know what we are going to have for dinner tonight? Maybe, that is our choice. It doesn't mean we have liberty and ownership over our life. God does or He wouldn't be Sovereign. Liberty denotes freedom. God can in a moment end our life as quickly as He started it. We live our lives in joy knowing we are not going to endure the penalty of our sin we diserve, God's wrath. We don't want liberty, we want God running our life and directing our step.


----------



## Answerman (Aug 21, 2007)

I can see the liberterian bent in that presentation, but agree with some tweeking and the addition of theological underpinnings, it would be a good introduction to mans inherant liberties.


----------

